# Wild discus biotope with experimental riparian addition



## mattjm1121 (Jul 23, 2013)

Whoops I accidentally created 2 threads for the same topic. Here's the link to the final thread with pics and videos: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=909745&highlight=


----------

